# Will dwarf sag grow immersed?



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Yes, it will grow emersed. The appearance is the same as when grown submersed.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Perfect, thanks.


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

Yes, it will grow emersed if its _S. subulata_. However, if you have what I have sold under name of the dwarf sag, _Sagittaria teres_, this will not work. Because, first of all, it's not really _S. teres_ but _S. demersa_, and because this species won't grow emersed. (I've tried at home & at the botanical garden of the University of Turku.) It is more probable that you have _S. subulata_, however... 

Check out also _Sagittaria_ at the Flora of North America online.


----------

